
Our bold new brand - madeofpalk
https://www.atlassian.com/blog/announcements/our-bold-new-brand/amp
======
arkitaip
It's meh in that boring, vague and diluted way that logos too often are. The
design already feels dated, like something Adobe would create for their
software in the 00s.

